# Ipad1 + oreillette HM1200



## bbksimsky (15 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté une oreillette bluetooth pour passer mes appels SIP via mon ipad 1 (ios 5.1). Seulement impossible de détecter l'oreillette depuis celui-ci.
Pour vérifier le bon fonctionnement de l'oreillette, j'ai fait un test depuis un samsung galaxy mini (android) et un ipod touch 4 (ios5.1), tout marche bien.
C'est une samsung HM1200

A noter que sur le site de Samsung elle est noté 2.1 + EDR et sur materiel.net 3.0 + EDR. Je sais pas trop si ca a une importance dans mon cas, c'est la première fois que j'utilise un produit bluetooth.

Après recherche j'arrive pas savoir si c'est un problème de mon ipad1 ou s'il y a tout simplement une incompatibilité entre les deux. Si vous avez des idées à ce sujet, merci de votre aide!


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (15 Août 2012)

le buetooth ne peut pas être utilisé sur l'ipad pour une oreillette, l'appareil n'étant pas destiné aux appels... Tu ne peut connecter autre choses qu'un casque bluetooth pour écouter de la musique...

Il me semble en plus que sur l'Ipad 1, le bluetooth est très limité par le matériel, pas seulement par le soft... du coup, tu ne pourras pas utiliser ton oreillette, désolé...


----------

